# Lire une liste de vidéos au démarrage avec QT ou autre ?



## subsole (19 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
J'aimerais lancer une liste de lecture de petites videos contenues dans un dossier 'films", sans que les titres des différentes vidéos s'affichent à l'écran, le tout automatiquement en pleine page au démarrage du Mac.
Voilà le Script (fonctionnel) que j'ai trouvé sur le Web pour QT :

```
tell application "QuickTime Player"
    set theMovie to open file "Users:admin:Desktop:toto.mp4"
    tell theMovie
        set the looping of theMovie to true
        set the present of theMovie to true
        play
    end tell
end tell
```
Il n'y a qu'une vidéo dans cet exemple, et je voudrais avoir une playlist pratique, car certaines vidéos doivent revenir relativement souvent (un peu comme de la pub) entre les autres.
Je ne suis pas marié avec QT.
Voilà, si vous avez des idées.


----------



## subsole (21 Octobre 2019)

Up


----------



## pouppinou (21 Octobre 2019)

Voici un code qui fonctionne chez moi avec VLC.


```
tell application "VLC"
    set theMovie to open file "Users:maison:Desktop:liste.m3u"
    tell theMovie
    end tell
end tell
```

Il faut au préalable créer ta *Play List* dans VLC.

Tu déposes toutes tes vidéos dans l'ordre voulu dans *VLC*.
Ensuite tu enregistres la Play List, soit : *Fichier* > *Enregistrer la liste de lecture...* (enregistrer dans le format "m3u")
Il faut régler l'ouverture de VLC pour que les vidéos soient en plein écran, soit : *VLC* > *Préférences...* > *Vidéo* > *Paramètres du plein écran* : cocher  *Démarrer en plein écran*.
Tu peux refermer VLC.
Tu enregistres ton script dans l'application "*Editeur de Script*" (elle se trouvant dans le dossier Utilitaires de ton dossier Application) en "*Application*" que tu fais démarrer au démarrage dans les *Préférences Système...* > *Utilisateurs et groupes* > onglet : _*Ouverture*_.
Tu peux bien évidemment placer ton application-script où tu veux du moment que le chemin reste défini comme dans "*Ouverture*".
*
Rq:* Ici la Play List "liste.m3u" était sur le bureau, mais évidemment tu peux la placer dans le dossier Vidéos ou autres en modifiant le chemin dans le Script. Et VLC dans le dossier Applications.


----------



## subsole (21 Octobre 2019)

Bon y a plus qu'a ! 
Je testerai demain aussitôt que j'aurai 5 minutes et que je serai devant le Mac mini.


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2019)

Parfait , ça fonctionne . 
Pour éviter qu'à l'écran (au début de chaque vidéo) apparaisse le titre, j'ai réglé  dans :
VLC => Préférences... => Sous-titres, l'opacité à 0%.


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2019)

Le seul "hic", (c'était déjà le cas lorsque j'ai testé avec  QT) j'ai une boite de dialogue qui apparait en plein milieu de l'écran à l'heure de l'extinction :
_"Cet ordinateur a été programmé pour l'extinction automatique ( Éteindre / Annuler)"_ plus un décompte de dix minutes avant l'extinction , alors que pour mon test j'ai demandé 2 minutes.  une idée ?


----------



## pouppinou (22 Octobre 2019)

Le problème c'est que je na sais pas qu'elle est ton but.
Après il y a la ligne de commande dans le terminal pour éteindre ton ordinateur sans fenêtre, sans décompte :
	
	



```
sudo shutdown -h +2
```

Mais je ne sais pas si dans ton cas c'est intéressant.

Après il y a aussi l'option Calendrier où tu choisis une date et une heure qui ouvre et déclenche le script ci-dessous :

```
tell application "System Events"
    shut down
end tell
```


----------



## subsole (23 Octobre 2019)

Le but est que le Mac s'allume à l'heure dite, lance les vidéos et se coupe à l'heure dite sans autre forme de procès et ce 6 jours sur 7 (les horaires pourront varier selon les besoins).
J'aime bien l'allumage et l'extinction par _Préférences => Économiseur d'énergie,_ il est facile d'y modifier les horaires (voir régler de différents horaires pour chaque jour si besoin), le seul truc c'est cette boite de dialogue.


----------



## pouppinou (23 Octobre 2019)

Là en l'occurence et de façon gratuite, car je pense qu'il doit y avoir un petit utilitaire payant qui reprenne cette fonction quoique, c'est que tu peux faire ta programmation via les préférences système pour le démarrage et pour l'extinction faire la programmation de l'extinction dans le calendrier avec l'appel du petit script "shut down" avec une récurrence 6 jours sur 7 à l'heure que tu souhaites. Et là pas de fenêtre.
C'est aussi simple de mettre une heure dans le calendrier que de mettre une heure dans les préférence système. Enfin c'est mon avis, la seule chose c'est que tu ne gères pas l'heure de l'ouverture et de l'extinction dans le même logiciel. Et en plus là tu es opérationnel de suite.
Car de toute façon tu ne pourras pas passer par les Préférences système pour supprimer la fenêtre compte à rebours d'extinction.
Après je ne sais pas si sous Catalina c'est toujours la même gestion avec cette fenêtre Compte à Rebours.


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2019)

Oui, j'ai bien compris tout ça.
Mais ce n'est pas moi qui vais gérer les horaires , il faut donc ça reste très très très simple.
L'utilitaire pourrait être un alternative, as tu le nom ?


----------



## pouppinou (25 Octobre 2019)

subsole a dit:


> L'utilitaire pourrait être un alternative, as tu le nom ?



J'imagine que cela doit exister mais je n'en connais pas. Désolé.


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2019)

Up.

Je me suis chargé de créer quelques scripts d'automation et je suis curieux de connaitre la fin de situation.
Si vous avez quelques minutes.

Merci par avance


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

Ça fonctionne bien, c'est le script du post 3 qui est utilisé.
Les cycles allumage/extinction sont gérés par les préférences du Mac .
VLC est réglé comme dit plus haut.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2019)

OK, merci.
Donc pas de mise en oeuvre d'un utilitaire pour gérer les éventuels changement réguliers d'horaires ?
Pas plus d'utilisation de la ligne de commande donnée par @pouppinou pour réduire le délai avant extinction ?


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

Nan rien, on a fait au plus simple.  
Les changements d'horaires journaliers (semaine) se font par les préférences du Mac en automatique.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2019)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## USB09 (24 Novembre 2019)

On peut essayer avec Keynote. Il suffit de mettre une vidéo sur chaque page.


----------

